
Ask HN: Review My Little Venture PredictEasy – Predictive Models for Dummies - bastinrobin
Last few weeks I am very much interested in building an interesting tool #PredictEasy which can simplify the way we see predictive models. Forget IBM Watson or any other tool which is too enterprisey in building predictive models.<p>What if it can be damn simple for a student or non-programmer who does his major analytics or data entry process in MS Excel. I know it might sound pretty basic but I want the base audience to try the forecast models with their day to day life. Eg: churn, sales, weather, customer segment etc.<p>Please check it out and let me know your feedback, you&#x27;re always awesome - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;predictEasy.com
======
osullivj
A worked example would be helpful...

~~~
bastinrobin
Yes for sure. Kindly join our mailing list will be happy to update you when we
make it live

[http://predicteasy.com](http://predicteasy.com)

